# Whats the most you have made in a year?



## Emergencyjunkie (Oct 9, 2011)

Just curious as to what's the most you have made in a year as a EMT-B, EMT-I, or EMT-P. I know that cost of living in areas can effect your wage. Just curious as to what you guys make. Also, how much overtime you work?


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

EMT-P

$63,205

About 150 hours a year Overtime.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> EMT-P
> 
> $63,205
> 
> About 150 hours a year Overtime.



I am moving. I make around 24k as an EMT-B. 

And that is aiming for 624 hours of OT a year.


----------



## ah2388 (Oct 9, 2011)

~50,000


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> I am moving. I make around 24k as an EMT-B.
> 
> And that is aiming for 624 hours of OT a year.



Our basics make 48k and that's before overtime, you could probably add about 10 - 15% for overtime.

Anyone looking for work?  I have openings.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 9, 2011)

How do I go about immigrating to canada lol


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 9, 2011)

PCP ~ $71000 /yr. Counting minimal end of shift OT and maybe 120 hrs in extra shifts.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 9, 2011)

Actual monetary amounts aren't nearly as important as how you manage what you have.  In 6 months, maybe less, I'll be bill free; with only working enough OT to maintain employment at part-time job and to shut the betters up.  I love my days off.


----------



## frdude1000 (Oct 9, 2011)

$00.00.  Haha


----------



## BandageBrigade (Oct 9, 2011)

For my friends up north, is that in us currency?

45k as a base, is our starting point without ot. But that s with paying zilch for myself and my family for insurance, and a sweet state retirement plan. Plus 60 CEUs payed for(even if its at a conference) per year. Last year with ot I think I ended at 53.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

That's local currency, but at the current exchange rates it's pretty much the same.

We've also got a Health, Dental, Vision, Short term illness, Long term illness, Critical Illness, and Retirement plan equaling about 8% of the wage.


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

Last year I made 116K, with a couple of shifts of OT per month, and people still bad mouth Cali.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

atropine said:


> Last year I made 116K, with a couple of shifts of OT per month, and people still bad mouth Cali.



Yeah but the average house cost 1 mil and gas was over 4 bucks a gallon this summer so it only looks good lacking context.


----------



## Blueiain (Oct 9, 2011)

As a Nurse I make £31K GBP per year.


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=55.001615,-1.675360


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Yeah but the average house cost 1 mil and gas was over 4 bucks a gallon this summer so it only looks good lacking context.



What the heck are you talking about one million for house, I bought my house last year for 337K, and Iam in a nice suburb, just 9 miles north of Disneyland, yeah the gas thing suck you got me htere.^_^


----------



## 46Young (Oct 9, 2011)

As of pay period 19 (out of 26), I'm over 97k, with maybe 72 hours of OT a month, sometimes more. My base is in the low 80's.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

Real estate must have free fallen out there more than I realized...


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

What sort of shifts?  Our medics do 7 days on 7 off, 24 hour on call.  Average seat time in the ambulance might be about 30 hours per shift.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 9, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> Real estate must have free fallen out there more than I realized...



Not to mention, we don't know the area he lives in, the sq footage, the amenities, the school district, taxes, etc etc.

His $337k house might be equal to a $90k house in DFW.




As for how much I make:  Considering I've only been a Paramedic for 19 months, Mint.com says my income has been $33k from last September to this September, after taxes, so you can assume about $42,000 before taxes.

Odd... doesn't seem like it.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 9, 2011)

My best year, I made 70k, with tons of OT, probably 12-24 hours a pay period, and a 48 hour base week.

Hubby's best year so far has been 96k.  Moderate OT, probably 36 hours a month.  

The commute is worth it, that money goes a lot further out of the NOVA area.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 9, 2011)

Personally for me it's been about 58k, working three different jobs. Had that been at one it probably would have been well over 70, but I digress.


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 9, 2011)

~75k last year on the fire side with 72hrs OT. When I switch to EMS next year, it'll jump to over 100k.

Oh, and no need to drop 337k for a house down here unless you want to live with the rich folk


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 9, 2011)

$126K on an international contractor assignment.

Average over the last decade, about $85k per year with moderate OT (72ish hours per week).

Base pay in my area is around $48-56k for the ground 911 services (24/72's or 42 hour week Kelly) and $50-56k for the air services (same schedules).

House was less than $200K, 4/2.5/2, built in 2008, 2800 sqft.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 9, 2011)

If i add up how little i make i will cry.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## tssemt2010 (Oct 9, 2011)

i am currently making 24k a year as a basic, first EMS job ever, landed the job within a week of getting my cert in the mail so i cant complain too much


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

Eh, I start at about $41k/year without overtime or bonuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffDHMC (Oct 9, 2011)

I think my base is 62 or 63K a year (I'm salary). I live off the wife though. Find a spouse in the petroleum biz, it's not half bad. I still get screwed at the pumps like everyone else, it just means a sweet bonus/vacation for me.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Our basics make 48k and that's before overtime, you could probably add about 10 - 15% for overtime.
> 
> Anyone looking for work?  I have openings.



Is that PCPs who make that as there is no Canadian jurisdiction that uses the term EMT Basic.  Because the Canadian version of the EMT basic is the EMR.  PCP are equal to EMT I.  Dose Saskatchewan use the CCP designation because Alberta doesn't.  Alberta is pretty much the odd duck of Canadian EMS because they still use the EMT designation which the rest of Canada call PCPs.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 9, 2011)

Base is around 39,000, add in OT and my part time job, ended up making around $55,000 as an EMT and Dispatcher.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

1,000,000 dollars! But the check the old homeless guy at the gas station gave me bounced. That still counts though right, cuz that's what I tell the ladies I made this year 

As a volly I'm probably still paid more than I'm worth.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Our basics make 48k and that's before overtime, you could probably add about 10 - 15% for overtime.
> 
> Anyone looking for work?  I have openings.



I'd move in a heartbeat...Hell, I'll fly out tonight  but doesn't Canada have different requirements for EMT-B's?


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

PoeticInjustice said:


> ~75k last year on the fire side with 72hrs OT. When I switch to EMS next year, it'll jump to over 100k.
> 
> Oh, and no need to drop 337k for a house down here unless you want to live with the rich folk



Yeah, but you won't get to be next to Disneyland, which is well worth it.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

Other than that I've pulled 60k a year... But mind you that living with my parents at 18 as a touring audio engineer/video tech depending on what concert I was assigned too... I was making around 60$ an hour, 18 hour shifts and I got OT for those. Sigh.. I miss the good economy...

Now I get like 20k as an emt-b...


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Other than that I've pulled 60k a year... But mind you that living with my parents at 18 as a touring audio engineer/video tech depending on what concert I was assigned too... I was making around 60$ an hour, 18 hour shifts and I got OT for those. Sigh.. I miss the good economy...



Sounds cool, I only have one word for you IATSE, it's way better than ems.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

atropine said:


> Yeah, but you won't get to be next to Disneyland, which is well worth it.



Um. No its not. Don't kid yourself.



atropine said:


> Sounds cool, I only have one word for you IATSE, it's way better than ems.



Ya, I miss it.. I still work major events when they come around.. but it's just side work.. I have friends that tour still, which is cool...
But I don't enjoy it like I do EMS...


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Um. No its not. Don't kid yourself.



It's the happiest place on earth.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

atropine said:


> It's the happiest place on earth.



It stops being happy after you've been backstage everywhere and had a free unrestricted pass for last 4 years.


----------



## atropine (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> It stops being happy after you've been backstage everywhere and had a free unrestricted pass for last 4 years.



I worked there for seven years, IATSE, I  still love it, but the fire thing has a better retirement 3%@50 and all the OT I can stand.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

atropine said:


> I worked there for seven years, IATSE, I  still love it, but the fire thing has a better retirement 3%@50 and all the OT I can stand.




I love the concert atmosphere, my favorite were the country concerts.. Geeze, the coolest people I've ever met... One of the few places the artists sit and talk about life with the little ol' engineers.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> I'd move in a heartbeat...Hell, I'll fly out tonight  but doesn't Canada have different requirements for EMT-B's?



I'm not the authority on this, check here.  http://www.collegeofparamedics.sk.ca/


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 10, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I'm not the authority on this, check here.  http://www.collegeofparamedics.sk.ca/



I checked the SCoP site.  So Sask also uses the EMT deignation.  I had originally thought that sask used the following designations
PCP
ICP
ACP

Looks like I was mistaken.

Looking at the SCoP site it almost reminds of ACoP.  Looking at that it appears the EMTB would probably be at the EMR level.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 10, 2011)

Sask actually uses both sets if only because we have some from the old designations and others with the new and updated training.  For example our EMT can not insert a King tube, but a PCP can.  Soon the PCP will be able to initiate an IV, but the EMT will not. Same basic level, same pay scale, but the EMTs are the older ones who chose not to upgrde to PCP.

Anyone wanting to enhance their education beyond the EMT level must take the PCP bridge course before being accepted to ACP training.

EMT-A and ICP are essentially the same,
EMT-P and ACP are also currently the same, but there may be changes that would enhance the ACP but leave the older EMT-P designation unenhanced.

Honestly, it's a pain in the ***, the school teaches PCP and ACP, but the College of Paramedics (registration and regulation body, not a school) won't call them that because they would have to follow the NOCP.  Since our current PCP and ACP scope doesn't quite live up to the NOCP, the College sticks with the old format.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 10, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Sask actually uses both sets if only because we have some from the old designations and others with the new and updated training.  For example our EMT can not insert a King tube, but a PCP can.  Soon the PCP will be able to initiate an IV, but the EMT will not. Same basic level, same pay scale, but the EMTs are the older ones who chose not to upgrde to PCP.
> 
> Anyone wanting to enhance their education beyond the EMT level must take the PCP bridge course before being accepted to ACP training.
> 
> ...




Sounds like SCoP is taking the lead from ACoP on the designations.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 10, 2011)

Pretty much on everything, not just the designations.  SCoP recognises the PCP, ICP, ACP combos though as being a different education level than EMT, EMT-A, and EMT-P.  

Read the constitution and bylaws and all that's different is the Letter "S" replacing the letter "A" in ACoP.


----------



## clibb (Oct 18, 2011)

With night pay around $35,000-$38,000 brand new EMT-B.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

Most I have made as a Medic is 72k


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 18, 2011)

The current base wage for our medics is $30.268/hr, tack on my $5.00/hr rural retention and recruitment incentive and daily standby pay, our medics make a base wage of just a hair over $74,000/year.  Overtime is in the area of about 30 hours a month, so a medic could see about $90k/ year give or take.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> The current base wage for our medics is $30.268/hr, tack on my $5.00/hr rural retention and recruitment incentive and daily standby pay, our medics make a base wage of just a hair over $74,000/year.  Overtime is in the area of about 30 hours a month, so a medic could see about $90k/ year give or take.



What service is this? and is that good pay for the cost of living?


----------



## crazycajun (Oct 18, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> The current base wage for our medics is $30.268/hr, tack on my $5.00/hr rural retention and recruitment incentive and daily standby pay, our medics make a base wage of just a hair over $74,000/year.  Overtime is in the area of about 30 hours a month, so a medic could see about $90k/ year give or take.



Yes but considering the amount of taxes you pay, average cost of a home, (my home is 3200 Sq Ft 5/4 6 mos old and cost 194K), average cost of living it equals about 40K here. Our basics start at 35K so I think I am in a better place.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 18, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Yes but considering the amount of taxes you pay, average cost of a home, (my home is 3200 Sq Ft 5/4 6 mos old and cost 194K), average cost of living it equals about 40K here. Our basics start at 35K so I think I am in a better place.



I was gonna type up a whole comparison here, but why bother.  We do pay more taxes, but we also get more government services.  We pay more for a house, but we also get more when we sell our house.  Anyone who actually wants to do the research can do so, but we fare well up here.

Besides, you are welcome to stay in your better place, it's not as though I was trying to recruit anyone, I was just answering the topic of the thread.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I was gonna type up a whole comparison here, but why bother.  We do pay more taxes, but we also get more government services.  We pay more for a house, but we also get more when we sell our house.  Anyone who actually wants to do the research can do so, but we fare well up here.
> 
> Besides, you are welcome to stay in your better place, it's not as though I was trying to recruit anyone, I was just answering the topic of the thread.



What Government services?


----------



## mspazz (Oct 19, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I was gonna type up a whole comparison here, but why bother.  We do pay more taxes, but we also get more government services.  We pay more for a house, but we also get more when we sell our house.  Anyone who actually wants to do the research can do so, but we fare well up here.
> 
> Besides, you are welcome to stay in your better place, it's not as though I was trying to recruit anyone, I was just answering the topic of the thread.



Does your company offer relocation services?  I'm a volunteer right now as I live in a rural area and no hospital's will hire basics, just medics.  I am trying to take my Medic ASAP, though.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this before or after our lovely mandatory government deductions??


----------



## BEorP (Oct 19, 2011)

crazycajun said:


> Yes but considering the amount of taxes you pay, average cost of a home, (my home is 3200 Sq Ft 5/4 6 mos old and cost 194K), average cost of living it equals about 40K here. Our basics start at 35K so I think I am in a better place.



My competely unsceicntific Canadaian-American comparison from another thread is copied below. Instead of trying to factor in cost of living, we can look at it from a perspective of comparing EMS wages to the average:



> We'll leave taxes out of the discussion, since as you mentioned these are then used for services that don't need to be paid out of pocket. Let's just look at trying to compare EMS provider income between Canada and the US, specifically looking at Ontario and Michigan.
> 
> In 2001, average personal income in Michigan was $29,788 (according to this, I didn't see more current numbers than this, but presumably it has increased since then). In 2008, median personal income in Ontario was $29,700 (according to this). So let's just say that the median personal income in both Ontario and Michigan is somewhere in the ballpark of $30,000.
> 
> ...


----------



## klfire (Oct 20, 2011)

dang pay is better than i thought


----------



## 46Young (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm at 105k at pay period 21 out of 26. Last year I totalled 105k. 

For cost of living, my house is 5B 2 1/2 BA, 3200 SF, 1600 SF basement, .3 acre, principal/interest $1400.50/month at 4.25%, $1820/month total w/ taxes and insurance, 3.5% down FHA. 49 miles from work.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 20, 2011)

46Young said:


> I'm at 105k at pay period 21 out of 26. Last year I totalled 105k.
> 
> For cost of living, my house is 5B 2 1/2 BA, 3200 SF, 1600 SF basement, .3 acre, principal/interest $1400.50/month at 4.25%, $1820/month total w/ taxes and insurance, 3.5% down FHA. 49 miles from work.





90 miles from work those housing numbers are much lower, lol.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 20, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> 90 miles from work those housing numbers are much lower, lol.



That's what I'm hearing. The thing is, I was previously 80 miles from work, and I traded up to be at the closest station to where I live. I couldn't do 90 miles each way unless my dept. went to a 24/72. Actually, if I get stuck at rt. 1 at some point in my career, that would be over 90 miles, and fighting traffic every day on the way home. That would suck.


----------



## DigDugDude (Oct 26, 2011)

*arctickat!*



ArcticKat said:


> Our basics make 48k and that's before overtime, you could probably add about 10 - 15% for overtime.
> 
> Anyone looking for work?  I have openings.



hey! i got dual citizenship with canada an was thinkin of heading back to the motherland mind throwin me a PM? i got a couple questions!


----------

